# Guppies (Blue Strain)



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Hello,
Just wanted to share some photos of the colour strain I am currently breeding (trying to make a unique colour strain)
The veil-tale male I chose from the 1st outcrossing passed before I could move to step 2 of the process... So to try to keep the strain on the right track, I have chosen 2 males with traits that I want, (one with tail shape/structure I want - one with tail size I want), hoping by adding these 2 males, and one male with the tail/body colouring I want (similar to the first male), I will end up with a unique tail shape/structure/colour.... though it is a large mix of genetics, I tracked back as far as I could - won't list here, too confusing.
These males I have chosen are f2&f3 from the 1st culling of the first outcrossing (used a blue delta strain female crossed with mixed bag genetics)

Veil-Tale male - almost exactly what I would like to achieve - he was a one-off, most of his offspring have leopard spotted, round or delta tails.







One of the females I bred him to (the only one to produce blue offspring)







The last batch of fry from the Veil-Tale male (just dropped yesterday)








Here's the Males I chose to do the next outcross with














This outcrossing is where it starts to get harder for me, up till now it has been 1m2f at most, now it is 3m5f, 2f only with 1m, 3f with all 3m. (1F is the one that was bred to the veil-tale male, other 4f are his&her offsrping) This is 1 of 2 strains I am attempting at the moment - the other is the half-blacks, which are starting to become more consistent. I have also started another outcross with them.


----------



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

I like the male on the far right of the bottom pic best.

Good luck!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Beautiful guppies.


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

covertune said:


> I like the male on the far right of the bottom pic best.
> 
> Good luck!





crazy72 said:


> Beautiful guppies.


Thank you both! 

I really kinda lucked out on the fluke combo that resulted in these colours. The camera doesn't show it too well, though these 2 blue males are half green, with green under the blue showing in some parts of the tail.
And one of the blue tail females I have has almost the same tail structure as the smaller tailed male... hoping it's a dominant trait...


----------

